# T2i Photo Help - Night Shot



## AprilEye (Sep 11, 2010)

Me again. I just got my T2i on Monday. One of the things I really look forward to doing is shooting night shots with no flash. I took this shot with several different settings on the camera and this is the one that turned out the best however, I have a feeling it could be better.  Thanks in advance.





Shooting stats on the photo are:
Shooting Mode: Program AE
Shutter Speed: 0.4
Aperture Value: 3.5
ISO Speed: 6400


----------



## Jarmo (Sep 11, 2010)

Use a tripod and use a longer exposure while decreasing the ISO. It will reduce the amount of noise and make it sharper. 

EDIT: Also make sure to use timer and maybe mirror lockup to give it some extra sharpness.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 11, 2010)

jarmo nailed it.
for natural light night photography a tripod is key. i generally try not to hand hold anything slower than 1/60.
drop that iso back down to reduce noise.
try bumping up your aperature to get that nifty star effect on light sources.
post up results.


----------



## reznap (Sep 11, 2010)

What you used:



AprilEye said:


> Shooting stats on the photo are:
> Shooting Mode: Program AE
> Shutter Speed: 0.4
> Aperture Value: 3.5
> ISO Speed: 6400



It's ok you're learning...
What you should use next time:

Shooting Mode: Manual
Shutter Speed: 30 seconds
Aperture Value: f/16
ISO Speed: 100

Maybe 20-30 seconds at f/11-f/16 anyway... try different stuff.

But, a tripod is a* must have*.  Even a cheapo tripod is better than no tripod..


----------

